# Precision Drill Press ?



## BillWood (Mar 13, 2015)

I often see lathes referred to as precision tools.

My drill press could never be called a precision tool, cost me a few hundred dollars brand new  and I think of it principally as a woodworking tool. I suspect that some people may have drill presses that are precision tools. I dont really know hence this post .................

I suppose a Mill/Drill like a Sieg X2 ore X3 or equivalents would be a precision tool but what I am really asking is do many people have a thing that looks like my woodworking drill press but is infinitely better than my drill press and as steady and as sturdy as my 9"lathe (and yes I know that for many of you a 9" lathe isnt regarded as being particularly sturdy).

Bill


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 13, 2015)

BillWood said:


> I often see lathes referred to as precision tools.
> 
> My drill press could never be called a precision tool, cost me a few hundred dollars brand new  and I think of it principally as a woodworking tool. I suspect that some people may have drill presses that are precision tools. I dont really know hence this post .................
> 
> ...


My mill started out as an Avey BMA-2 drill  press.  It's certainly at least as steady and sturdy as my 9" lathe.


----------



## Andre (Mar 13, 2015)

Not quite sure on what your asking, a drill press that looks like a woodworking one that is precision, or just the smallest precision one you can buy?

Watchmakers use sensitive drill presses, high speeds and meant for small drill bits, I guess you could call those precision. http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/images/14979-A.jpg

Grizzly sells gear headed drill presses, seem to be very high quality and I'd call them precision from what I've heard about them. I think JET sells them too if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## BillWood (Mar 13, 2015)

Andre said:


> Not quite sure on what your asking, a drill press that looks like a woodworking one that is precision, or just the smallest precision one you can buy?
> 
> Watchmakers use sensitive drill presses, high speeds and meant for small drill bits, I guess you could call those precision. http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/images/14979-A.jpg
> 
> Grizzly sells gear headed drill presses, seem to be very high quality and I'd call them precision from what I've heard about them. I think JET sells them too if I'm not mistaken.



Andre,

Am happy to ask both questions ................... thanks for the response.

So a gear headed drill press is better than a belt driven gear press ?


----------



## Andre (Mar 13, 2015)

BillWood said:


> Andre,
> 
> Am happy to ask both questions ................... thanks for the response.
> 
> So a gear headed drill press is better than a belt driven gear press ?



When you say precision, I think bearing runout, quill play, and micrometer downfeed. Those grizzly models that have those features just happen to be gear headed, but I wouldn't say their necessarily better. The gears wouldn't slip like a belt using large drill however.


----------



## randyc (Mar 13, 2015)

John Hasler said:


> My mill started out as an Avey BMA-2 drill  press.  It's certainly at least as steady and sturdy as my 9" lathe.
> View attachment 97619



That is one *beauty* of a drill press - construction is reminiscent of a jig-borer !


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 14, 2015)

randyc said:


> That is one *beauty* of a drill press - construction is reminiscent of a jig-borer !


They sold a version with an x-y table.  I have to make do with a slightly improved Grizzly  6x18 that I've bolted onto the deck.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Mar 14, 2015)

BillWood said:


> I often see lathes referred to as precision tools.
> 
> My drill press could never be called a precision tool, cost me a few hundred dollars brand new  and I think of it principally as a woodworking tool. I suspect that some people may have drill presses that are precision tools. I dont really know hence this post .................
> 
> ...


=========================================================================

One thing that came to mind, that is built like a precision mill, but pretty much made for drilling and tapping, is a Burg-Master. I set up many jobs in one, in one shop, that I worked for.  --- John

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURGMASTER-...940?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46360c854c


----------

